# Aiea, HI - WTB Metal Pless 10 ft skid steer live box



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

Does anyone know where I could find a used 10 ft live box for a skid steer? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/grand-rapids-mi-10-metal-pless-w-liveedge.177113/

Shipping to Hawaii might be pricey though


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/grand-rapids-mi-10-metal-pless-w-liveedge.177113/
> 
> Shipping to Hawaii might be pricey though


And the seller is something else


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Judging by how much he likes lake effect he might trade for a house swap for six months of the year...


----------

